# "Fire" Voting Thread



## Baron (Dec 5, 2011)

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS* you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES*. 

Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a $25.00 Amazon voucher, one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## Baron (Dec 5, 2011)

Please be sure to use ALL THREE VOTES.  The poll has only just been posted and I've already had to discount one voter.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 6, 2011)

I've voted for _Hearth-fire by toddm, __The Corner Store Was Her Arsenal by Chester's Daughter, and _ _Matador by apple. _


----------



## candid petunia (Dec 6, 2011)

Voted for _Song of Snow Child by JDegg, __Housefire by Ghost _and _Hearth-fire by toddm. _


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 6, 2011)

I have voted, but I'm not telling anyone who for...


----------



## toddm (Dec 6, 2011)

voted - good luck poets!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 7, 2011)

Decisions ---Decisions....Lots of talent here! But I have cast my vote, Good luck, all you talented poets. You have set the bar sooo high... Peace...Jul


----------



## Martin (Dec 8, 2011)

I wasn't able to write a poem myself. I tried but it's really hard for me to write 'on command'. I'm glad to see others were able, but the only piece that really spoke to me in regards to the theme was Hearth-fire by Todd. It's a warm story, but more importantly, between the lines it conveyed that essential use fire has to us humans. We gather around it, we feast from it, we survive by it. For me fire is of a very spiritual entity and it's a big part of us. The biggest fire we have is the sun in the sky, and in reality everything lives because of that fire. 
As a metaphor fire is our passion, being both creative and destructive. It is the free expression of letting go and being out of control. When instincts take over you might say. It can be both beautiful and dangerous. Beautiful as in a fire dancer or a love taking hold. Dangerous as when a bit of frustration turn into a fury or a spark becomes a forest fire.
I wished I could have expressed myself through a poem, but I'm sure one day my fire-poem will come to me naturally.


----------

